# Sad for my auntie



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

I need to get this off my chest and feel here is the place that will understand this the most. Sadly my auntie died today following a short but brave battle with cancer. This auntie was so special to me, she suffered infertility herself and began to look into adoption, when to her suprise discovered she was pregnant with my cousin (same age as me). She was always there for me, especially through infertility and always lended a kind and sympathtic shoulder when I really needed it. 

The really sad thing is my cousin and his wife have also been trying for a family for many years, sadly she has suffered many miscarriages and as yet they have not been blessed. I can not stop feeling hurt, upset and frustration at the fact she has died at the age of 62 without being a grandparent.....I can't stop crying for her, how cruel is it to suffer infertility twice!       

Life is just so unfair!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Jodie honey I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your very special and much loved auntie, how sad for you and your nearest and dearest.

Let the tears flow honey, sending you very gentle   and tons of love through this difficult time.

Much love
Emcee xxx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss - your auntie sounds like an amazing person and the bond you had with her was very special.  I can see that you are grieving for her aswell as yourself, and that is very hard. Take good care of yourself!

Lots of love

Joanna X


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your auntie. It must have been such comfort to you knowing she understood you tho. I am sure you will miss her a lot.x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.
Your cousin must be devastated.

I feel very sad every day that my mum was never a grandmother. She died at the age of 67 from motor neurone disease. She was taken away from me too soon and I have never really got over it.

She suffered infertility. My mum and dad were married for 17 years before a laparoscopy enabled my mum to get pregnant within a month or so. Then she was 38. Having me late meant that I lost her just after my wedding, and she is not here now for me.
I vowed I would not have my children too late and planned to have a baby at 30. Sadly, I am now approaching 37.

How sad that my mum (and dad) had to suffer infertility twice. My dad finds me being sad very hard.

I had a bit of a brain wave last week though, when I was having dark thoughts again as to what my purpose in life is. I made my mum and dad so happy and proud after all they suffered with infertility for so many years, in the days when there was very little known/done. My birth must have relieved such suffering in their lives that my life somehow feels worth it for their sake. I still am struggling with the devastation of this situation, without my mum to talk to. I am sure that she would not want me to be so sad though.


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news, these things are never easy to deal with. I think your auntie would have just wanted your cousin to be happy and probably understood that it wasn't so important to be a grandmother but just enjoyed being a mother. She sounded like a wonderful lady. I know words cannot express how you are all feeling but just wanted you to know that we were thinking of you and to hold onto what was and not what wasn't. If that makes sense.

xx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Jodie

I am so sorry to read your news. It is so unfair isn't it? She sounds like a lovely person and I am sure she felt proud to be in your life and to have you in hers.

Take care of yourself.

Love

VT
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely words which mean so much. 
I am saying goodbye to my auntie on Tuesday, but feel massive comfort in knowing she will always be around me.


----------

